# New fish and bugs



## Themadgamer (Jul 9, 2018)

Has anyone caught them all?

I've been farming them exhaustively and I'm still missing 2:

King Salmon - Haven't encountered it yet

Cyclommatus stag - I think I've missed catching it twice


----------



## Imbri (Jul 9, 2018)

I've caught a barred knifejaw and clown fish. I still haven't seen the others. Are there specific times the new fish and bugs are available?


----------



## Flare (Jul 10, 2018)

So far I've only found the King Salmon, Surgeonfish, and Pearl Oyster Shell.


----------



## arbra (Jul 10, 2018)

I am missing those 2 and the oyster shell.  I guess there was a reason why they gave us 25 days to fulfill the tasks, when they said rare they meant RARE!!


----------



## biker (Jul 10, 2018)

the only one I got was the shell ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 10, 2018)

i have not seen any...


----------



## Sheando (Jul 10, 2018)

I've caught a King Salmon and two clownfish. No others yet.


----------



## abby10 (Jul 11, 2018)

Just missing the stag and king salmon. But boy are they proving hard to catch!


----------



## Ashariel (Jul 15, 2018)

I caught all of them on the first day you just have to rotate alot


----------



## deuces (Jul 18, 2018)

stag, shell, and salmon,,, ugg,, OH AND THE KNIFEJAW smh


----------



## amemome (Jul 21, 2018)

As of this point, I got all the new bugs and fish minus the stag. Not sure why my rare bug spawn rate is so bad... it's been taking me a long time to collect rare bugs (as opposed to rare fish).


----------

